# Kava Kava banned?



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

anyone know if kava kava is still banned in Canada


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Huh, I never knew it was. I used Kava for a while but didn't notice any improvement.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

it is banned in Europe so it might be in Canada too


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just recently saw it for sale again here in the U.S. at Meijers (a super-store like Walmart).


----------



## Dreamville (Jun 11, 2013)

Any alternatives my Canadian friends?


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

I have no idea about this,but will gather information about this soon.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Kava is legal in the u.s. but illegal in canda...


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

matthewebbert said:


> Kava is legal in the u.s. but illegal in canda...


Nope not really true.. Kava isn't allowed for sale in retail stores or outlets in Canada, but it's legally allowed to be purchased through foreign outlets for personal consumption. They had lifted the ban for the retail sales back in Feb 2012, but it's still being worked out etc..


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Is actually _illegal_ in so much as being _controlled_, i.e. not permissible to posses without a license or prescription? The only reason I ask is because as far as I'm aware, Kava Kava is technically illegal in the UK, but only as a foodstuff, you can still find it sold(e.g. Ebay) for research or as incense, i.e. not for consumption without a problem.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> Nope not really true.. Kava isn't allowed for sale in retail stores or outlets in Canada, but it's legally allowed to be purchased through foreign outlets for personal consumption. They had lifted the ban for the retail sales back in Feb 2012, but it's still being worked out etc..


Ohh thank you for the info was not aware with it..


----------

